

Mobile Game Design: How Evil Monkeys Chased Temple Run To App Store #1 - coolrhymes
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/15/temple-run/

======
arn
so I know these guys. still possible for small team of people to hit massive
success in the app store. 3 people team. #1 grossing app.

